# protection vest



## bigwideland (Jan 21, 2006)

I sent this too my lovely FFA, but the kind soul that she is, she would want we to share it with you all, so enjoy, ps when i took this the day was 41 degrees C. 

View attachment image0002.jpg


----------



## Morgana (Jan 22, 2006)

wow! :wubu:


----------



## missaf (Jan 22, 2006)

BWL that is an incredible picture! Thanks to you both for sharing it


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 22, 2006)

missaf said:


> BWL that is an incredible picture! Thanks to you both for sharing it



Yes it is a good pic, thanks, it shows off my arms well.


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 22, 2006)

Morgana said:


> wow! :wubu:



Thanks for the WOW, when I get bigger and this vest can not do up, will I get a megga WOW?


----------



## missaf (Jan 22, 2006)

bigwideland said:


> Thanks for the WOW, when I get bigger and this vest can not do up, will I get a megga WOW?




Or a OMG :shocked: :shocked: WOW!


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 22, 2006)

missaf said:


> Or a OMG :shocked: :shocked: WOW!



Well it is only a matter of when and not if.


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 22, 2006)

You are so sexy BWL! Love the pic! I'm happy to hear you have a special lady in your life now. Congrats!


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Jan 23, 2006)

bigwideland said:


> I sent this too my lovely FFA, but the kind soul that she is, she would want we to share it with you all, so enjoy, ps when i took this the day was 41 degrees C.



hey there  lookin' good! hehehe, i've been gone awhile- since the old board died... but i'm back! can't live without an outlet, lol. you know, i still have that one pic of you stuck in my brain... the one where you're outside sitting on a bench or something?? damn that was a great picture. :wubu: so how you doing???


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jan 23, 2006)

Holy smokes. Nothing like a bright orange vest to accent that great belly of yours :shocked:


----------



## Morgana (Jan 23, 2006)

bigwideland said:


> Thanks for the WOW, when I get bigger and this vest can not do up, will I get a megga WOW?



I don't know... first become bigger... then, I can say what WOW will be


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 24, 2006)

SisterGoldenHair said:


> hey there  lookin' good! hehehe, i've been gone awhile- since the old board died... but i'm back! can't live without an outlet, lol. you know, i still have that one pic of you stuck in my brain... the one where you're outside sitting on a bench or something?? damn that was a great picture. :wubu: so how you doing???



I remember the pic it was taken at Chadstone my old address I have moved to a new job and a new house, I have been busy with my new garden and still learning my new job even after two years at it, it is a complex role, It is good to see you back, I have was about 380 lbs in that old shot I am now 425 lbs, and have growen a very extra inchs. I have to go water my bonsai before work, so bye.

BWL


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 24, 2006)

Morgana said:


> I don't know... first become bigger... then, I can say what WOW will be



Okay your wish is my command.


----------



## fat hiker (May 1, 2007)

What an effective way to "stop traffic" you are in that vest! Like a human traffic cone!


----------



## Lady Bella UK (May 1, 2007)

Very beautifully eyecatching indeed....mmmmm :wubu:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (May 2, 2007)

Uber hot.

No Doubt. 

:smitten:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 2, 2007)

*sigh*

How I miss BWL.

If you girls feel ambitious, I think there were som old photos of him in the shower...he had on boxers, but still...*sigh*


----------

